
Can the 2016 election be rigged? You bet - aburan28
http://thehill.com/blogs/pundits-blog/presidential-campaign/291534-can-the-2016-election-be-rigged-you-bet
======
pedalpete
'The "evidence” is destroyed. Florida’s machines have no paper trail in Bush
v. Gore.'

As I recall, the ballot was not electronic, it was paper, which allowed for a
re-count, but the number of ballots that where invalidated due to incomplete
punch cards was a further issue.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Florida_election_recount](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Florida_election_recount)

